# bathroom gfci on 14 gage



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

20a bath circuit was first required in 1996.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

...NEC 1971 required gfic protection and 15 amp was ok for bathrooms....until I think 2005(?) it became 20 amps.....not certin...


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

RGH said:


> ...NEC 1971 required gfic protection and 15 amp was ok for bathrooms....until I think 2005(?) it became 20 amps.....not certin...


Na it was sometime in the 90's 96 sounds about right. In 2005 we were required to wire in # 12's.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

like I said wasn't certin I haven't roped a whole house in 23 years.....:thumbup:...480 dose alot of resi bet he is spot on...


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

RGH said:


> like I said wasn't certin I haven't roped a whole house in 23 years.....:thumbup:...480 dose alot of resi bet he is spot on...


No prob bud


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Just 8 minutes ago I connected two, count em, 2 bathrooms on one 15 amp, 14 gauge GFI protected circuit.

Canada really is wonderful.

Note: Been doing the above for at least 25 years. Never and I do mean Never have I ever been called back.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

daveEM said:


> Just 8 minutes ago I connected two, count em, 2 bathrooms on one 15 amp, 14 gauge GFI protected circuit.
> 
> Canada really is wonderful.
> 
> Note: Been doing the above for at least 25 years. Never and I do mean Never have I ever been called back.


you are doing that when the Leafs are on??:no: dude!!


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Women dont use blow dryers in canada?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Na. My wife does when she fixing up the yorkie in the winter time. Summer she just throws him out in the sun to dry. Lost his brother to cancer awhile back.










For herself she curls every morning... wait... back - 400 watts, 12 curler device.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

MIKEFLASH said:


> Women dont use blow dryers in canada?


Nah...but its plenty enough for their electric dildos


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

daveEM said:


> Just 8 minutes ago I connected two, count em, 2 bathrooms on one 15 amp, 14 gauge GFI protected circuit.
> 
> Canada really is wonderful.
> 
> Note: Been doing the above for at least 25 years. Never and I do mean Never have I ever been called back.


None of your customers have teen age daughters? :001_huh:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

btharmy said:


> None of your customers have teen age daughters? :001_huh:


What? They can use like3 dildos at once with a 15 amp circuit


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

IMO a #12 bath circuit is a great idea. Now if there is only 1 person in the bathroom at a time, and only 1 bathroom connected to the circuit, #14 circuit would probably be just fine.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I installed two dedicated bath outlets in my house about 10 years ago and other than a night light, my wife pretty much ignored them and dried her hair in a bedroom. 
But with two daughters ...they will eventually be used. And i dont think a 15 amp circuit is enough for a whole bath with outlet.


----------



## POPTHUD (May 9, 2013)

DM must be doin alot of work for the Amish


----------



## magneticpersona (Apr 28, 2012)

in canada, we can still use 15 amp circuits. I know some applianced that women like using can draw a lot of current, but I've never encountered a blow dryer that would trip a washroom break yet.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> What? They can use like3 dildos at once with a 15 amp circuit


Gotta love the DP.


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

Here I was thinking the 3 20 amp circuits to the vanity was excessive and others are getting by with way less.

BTW it was her vanity side, his vanity side, and a coffee maker receptacle in the middle.


----------

